# Show Your Tattos!!



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm surprised I couldn't find an official tattoo thread on P-Fury!

I just recently got into tattoos, and boy, it's pretty damn addicting. I'm sticking to a japanese B&G theme, and I'm loving it. I got a full plate on my right pec a couple of weeks back, and now I just finished the side of my arm (half sleeve) with a japanese snake design. Just took the picture right after the session, still a little swollen.

By the way, the chest frigging hurts like sh*t!










**Please share your pictures and stories!**


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

dont have any tattoo's. although ive contemplated getting one many times in the past. just never could settle on a design that id be happy with for life.

i really like yours though. very nice looking

oh an what does B&G stand for? not quite up to date with the tat lingo

im sure RnR will be along in a mintue to show his collection off


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

B & G = black and grey. Alot of traditional japanese tattoos are filled with color, but there's also a handful of black and grey out there.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Only have one right now, but I want many many more. Like you said they are very addicting.

EDIT: Fausch going down the center is my last name, I get questions about it alot hahaha


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

That's a cool tattoo!

If you don't mind me asking:

1. How long did it take?
2. How much did it cost?
3. And how much did it hurt?


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Nobody else has tattoos to share?


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

P-fury Official Tattoo Thread  That could no be found.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^^ that avatar is extremely deceptive. hahaha.



Steelrain said:


> P-fury Official Tattoo Thread  That could no be found.:rasp:


haha, i remember that thread where that malawi dude got OWNED cus someone figured out he was posting pics of tats that werent his.
hilarious thread.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

haha just read through that other tat thread.

malawi was a douche all round.

there were some real nice tats in the other thread


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Steelrain said:


> P-fury Official Tattoo Thread  That could no be found.:rasp:


Love your avatar..................


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

When I was young I had a tatoo done and now I am not 100% sure I want it tho....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

may i ask what the symbol represents? never seen it before


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

don't like showing off but here:









jk


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Trigger lover said:


> may i ask what the symbol represents? never seen it before


It has to do with the german armed forces in second world war.....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah, i'd probably get that covered up... why on earth would you ever get that tattoo in the first place?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1st_SS_Divisi...SS_Adolf_Hitler


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

joedizzlempls said:


> yeah, i'd probably get that covered up... why on earth would you ever get that tattoo in the first place?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1st_SS_Divisi...SS_Adolf_Hitler


Things one does when one is younger if you know what I mean..... I don't agree with that ideology, and here in my country all this symbols represent nothing however as I grew older I have noticed this symbols could be offensive to people in other countries and even are banned in some countries in europe, you could even go to jail for the use of this symbols....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

massabsamurai said:


> don't like showing off but here:


do you work out at all?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I dont have any tats bc I could never decide on what to get and like trigga lover said its for life


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

massabsamurai said:


> don't like showing off but here:


you wish u is lee priest


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i got this a few years back. i feel like it embodies my free spirit with the butterfly.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Nick G said:


> i got this a few years back. i feel like it embodies my free spirit with the butterfly.


For a fat boy you sure got a nice ass.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> i got this a few years back. i feel like it embodies my free spirit with the butterfly.


For a fat boy you sure got a nice ass.








[/quote]
thanks, i take a lot of pride in the "'donk" as the ladies at the club call it.

and im not fat, i just have a sweet hockey body.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Newest one


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Nick G said:


> haha just read through that other tat thread.
> 
> malawi was a douche all round.
> 
> there were some real nice tats in the other thread


In Malawi's defense, those are definitely 2 real tattoos. The top one is pretty obviously a mirror pic, you can see the camera in the photo


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

what sort of defence is that. no one is claming those are not real tattoos. we are saying that they are not his.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

What makes you think they're not his? The whole argument came about because they appear to be on the same arm, and I pointed out they are definitely on different arms. I should have worded it differently, I guess


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Do do do to do!


















Not mine but haha


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

irishfan 689 said:


> What makes you think they're not his? The whole argument came about because they appear to be on the same arm, and I pointed out they are definitely on different arms. I should have worded it differently, I guess


oh right i see. are you sure its on diferent arms. it seems like they are both on his left arm. or supposedly on his left arm.


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

i have a lot lol. and i have 3 more that i do not have pictures of. also, the ones on my back and the heart on my calve are not very good shots so i apologize. i eventually want to get more tho.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Trigger lover said:


> What makes you think they're not his? The whole argument came about because they appear to be on the same arm, and I pointed out they are definitely on different arms. I should have worded it differently, I guess


oh right i see. are you sure its on diferent arms. it seems like they are both on his left arm. or supposedly on his left arm.
[/quote]

those are definitely both pics of a left arm.... in the mirror pic, he is facing left and it is the arm closest to the mirror, which makes that his (or someone else's) left arm, in the other pic, it is taken from straight on and you can see that his body is to the left, making that his (or someone else's) left arm.... malawi loved to argue, so if those really were his tattoos, he would have come back and proven it... he was also making every other post in that thread until he got called out, then he ignored it completely.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> What makes you think they're not his? The whole argument came about because they appear to be on the same arm, and I pointed out they are definitely on different arms. I should have worded it differently, I guess


oh right i see. are you sure its on diferent arms. it seems like they are both on his left arm. or supposedly on his left arm.
[/quote]

those are definitely both pics of a left arm.... in the mirror pic, he is facing left and it is the arm closest to the mirror, which makes that his (or someone else's) left arm, in the other pic, it is taken from straight on and you can see that his body is to the left, making that his (or someone else's) left arm.... malawi loved to argue, so if those really were his tattoos, he would have come back and proven it... he was also making every other post in that thread until he got called out, then he ignored it completely.
[/quote]

could not have said it better myself :nod:


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

sleve will be done by next year..but its a start.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

joedizzlempls said:


> What makes you think they're not his? The whole argument came about because they appear to be on the same arm, and I pointed out they are definitely on different arms. I should have worded it differently, I guess


oh right i see. are you sure its on diferent arms. it seems like they are both on his left arm. or supposedly on his left arm.
[/quote]

those are definitely both pics of a left arm.... in the mirror pic, he is facing left and it is the arm closest to the mirror, which makes that his (or someone else's) left arm, in the other pic, it is taken from straight on and you can see that his body is to the left, making that his (or someone else's) left arm.... malawi loved to argue, so if those really were his tattoos, he would have come back and proven it... he was also making every other post in that thread until he got called out, then he ignored it completely.
[/quote]

No man, I'm telling you, since it's a reflection through a mirror, it's the opposite of what you're thinking. The tree is on his right arm...if you go in front of a mirror, and hold your right arm out across your body and take a picture of it holding a camera in your left hand, it will look identical to that. That's a good point how he didn't argue the fact at all, so maybe the tattoos really aren't his own, but the tree is absolutely on the right arm and the mom is for sure on the left.

Think about it like this...when you have a shirt on with words on it and you step in front of a mirror, the words are all backwards. It's the same principle with "Malawi's" arm -- when you look at the picture, you're first gonna assume it's his left arm, but when you realize it's actually a reflection, it becomes his right arm


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i'm too lazy to go check, you may be right, but i don't believe anything that dude said... he also claimed to be a cop and an author even tho he was still in community college for criminal justice. he also blasted people for keeping fish in too small of tanks even tho he kept his serras in 29 gallon tanks.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i still think thatthey were both his left arm irishfan. but lets for arguments sake say that it indeed were two different arms. why did he stop posting and run off like a p*ssy as soon as we asked question regarding it? if it was legit he would of stuck around and explained himself. but he didnt. the issue was that we didnt think those were his. and by his reaction i think we were right


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry to everyone else for derailing this thread...but i swear trigger, they are on different arms. I know it's suspicious that he never responded, but my point is you can't jump at him like that with false information; here's my final piece of evidence: you can tell that shirt he's wearing is an element shirt, so i typed in "element t shirt" on google images, and this picture came up (I swear on my honor I didn't alter the picture at all) -

View attachment 190052


You can see that the element logo, from the wearer's prospective, is on the left, thus the opposite arm (as seen in Malawi's picture) would be the right arm. If you type in "element silence tee" (cuz that's the result the picture came from) you'll see for yourself. Sorry for arguing so much about it too, but i'm still on break and I don't have anything to do haha


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

bellemorte87 said:


> i have a lot lol. and i have 3 more that i do not have pictures of. also, the ones on my back and the heart on my calve are not very good shots so i apologize. i eventually want to get more tho.


Tatooed girls drive me crazy!!!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

this is the only pic i have on my laptop where you can kinda see my tat, i got it right when i turned 16 so ive had it for a year and a few months.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

im loving the abs and pecks sapir


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I think your amazing body is a lot more impressive than your tattoo.

YES ****.



shiver905 said:


> sleve will be done by next year..
> but its a start.


Sick tat Shiver, a lot better than your old down syndrome joker.

BTW what do your parents have to say about you smoking inside hmmmm?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Trigger lover said:


> im loving the abs and pecks sapir


----------



## bellemorte87 (Aug 5, 2009)

Armand_caribe said:


> i have a lot lol. and i have 3 more that i do not have pictures of. also, the ones on my back and the heart on my calve are not very good shots so i apologize. i eventually want to get more tho.


Tatooed girls drive me crazy!!!









[/quote]

lol nice


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> im loving the abs and pecks sapir


















[/quote]
your jut envious that he has a great body and that i did not direct the comment at you :rasp:


----------

